# Good camping tents! Need some ideas



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just like it says I am looking to get a nice tent for camping and it need to be something that the wife will like to sleep in. I recently sold my camper because we dont use it enought to keep it and I figured just spend a couple hundred on a nice tent. Anybody have any ideas? I am looking at this one:
:rockn:
http://www.meijer.com/s/gigatent-mt.../_/R-129610?cmpid=goobase&CAWELAID=331886280#


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

I have the Columbia Bugaboo 2 tent. I have a Toy Hauler that we mostly use, but my son was in Boy Scouts and of course they frown on bringing an RV....go figure LOL !!
So we had to purchase a tent. I spent $150 on it and we really enjoy it.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im interested in this as well something that def has room to walk around it but if it does rain i dont want to wake up soaking wet


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

I have a Hillary tent.. I've had it about 6 years and it's been AWSOME !!! We have went through some rough monsoons at Talladega in it, I mean some real turd floaters and never once leaked water.. You should look at em'.. Mine is 12' X 14' X 80" high and If I remember right it was around $200.. Tough as nails though and sets up in about 10 minutes.. Good luck with your purchase.. Mine is very similar to this one.. 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...2&i_cntr=1294862177770&sid=IDx20070921x00003c


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

think I found me a winner for what I need and at a resonable price too. It has some good reviews too. wenzel klon***e 16 x 11-feet eight-person family cabin dome tent you can get it from walmart for around $130


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

how tall is it on the inside


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

i have a cabelas tent. its huge 10x20 feet. very tall inside and have been in the pouring rain and it stayed very dry inside.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Tent + Wife = Fight

Camper + Wife = happy times

I think it's an indoor plumbing thing.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

You ain't lying man. You can stand up in it too


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

throttlejock27 said:


> i have a cabelas tent. its huge 10x20 feet. very tall inside and have been in the pouring rain and it stayed very dry inside.


Man that is a huge tent haha. To be honest there is no need in a camper with all the stuff they have for camping now


----------

